# SBN? who is going



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

Who all will be attending SBN this year


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I will be arriving in Daytona around 1pm.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

I will be there both days.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

leaving today, arriving at 10 or so. coming back on Monday


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I hope you guys will update us with info and pictures. I would appreciate it!

Good luck to all competitors. Hope you all have a blast!


----------



## Streetbeat Customz (Mar 19, 2011)

The three strike your out rule is too much!

The cops can come right tickets now!?

Uggg, like the bass is illegal now..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

I am in town..
holding down a room with Scott showing the G35 from Hybrid audio
I know I talked with afew DIYMA guys today..
swing by lets chit chat..
also loading some pix up will get some in the am so you can see some of the shinatigans


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

The new Caravan is there

come visit us and have a listen


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

basshead said:


> The new Caravan is there
> 
> come visit us and have a listen


Patrick were are you at? 
What car?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Patrick were are you at?
> What car?


Patrick?...LOOO-WEEE, did you change your name at the border?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Steve Cook won BOS for MECA.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> I am in town..
> holding down a room with Scott showing the G35 from Hybrid audio
> I know I talked with afew DIYMA guys today..
> swing by lets chit chat..
> also loading some pix up will get some in the am so you can see some of the shinatigans



Where are the pics?.... We need some updates


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

well, surprise, surprise, surprise.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Robert Petty won Extreme and had the second highest overall score. Natan Budio took Master.

Not sure about the other classes yet.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Scott Buwalda & I did a trip to Daytona Beach for SBN 
(Spring Break Nationals)
Thursday March 17th I got on my flight to Alt as I landed Scott pulled up in his 2003 G35, Loaded to the top with audio gear & displays. We set off to Daytona.
I jumped in the drivers seat & drove the 1st 375 miles of the trip.

As we got into Daytona a group of people were already starting to wait for us.. we pulled the G35 into the Oceanside Convention Center and set up the Hybrid Audio displays.

The G35 was set in the hall way by ticket sales, I was giving demo's of the L3se, L6se combo set with Fi Audio IB3 18" woofers & Arc Audio SE amp's. I did get a chance to see some of the other stuff on the floor as well...



Here is the link to the page more coming the inter webs is slow here...
>>LINK<<


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Troy. This is why your iPhone dies. All this typing 

Kirk, why didn't u make it?

Steves avalanche is insanely loud 

I'll post some pics when I get home


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Here is the link to the page more coming the inter webs is slow here...
> >>LINK<<


A 'bedazzled' Audiobum amp in your flickr stream........wow.... I didn't think they could get much worse


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

How did Ron Baker end up doing?


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> How did Ron Baker end up doing?


Ron Baker, what is he driving these days? And did Keith build? Anyone got pics?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> A 'bedazzled' Audiobum amp in your flickr stream........wow.... I didn't think they could get much worse


Ha ha it's soooooooo gaylish'z


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I think Ron took 2nd in his class


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

I got a year to finish my car...
Gotta change some things.. & make an install log book
I like this triple crown thing...
I want my name on that trophy


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

FYI...to those that don't know...freakin' Troy rawks!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks bro!!
more pix up


----------

